# How do you reset the Craft Robo Pro?



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Something is not right with my Craft Robo Pro. After turning it on, the cutter head slides to the left when it use to stay on the right. I've also wasted a lot of vinyl. The cutting master driver shows it will cut on the lower right horizontally but it cuts on the left vertically. I'm frustrated! How do you reset this thing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What command mode are you in? For HP-GL the default is lower left. Use the Origin button on your front control panel to change it to another position.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

splathead said:


> What command mode are you in? For HP-GL the default is lower left. Use the Origin button on your front control panel to change it to another position.


Thanks. I'll double check the command mode when I get home. I tried the origin button but it didn't help.

I recall that there was away to reset the machine by holding down a button when turning it on. I can't find the info anymore. I looked through the manual as well.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

IIRC, hold the up arrow when turning it on.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Resetting and changing the command mode helped a lot last night. Thank you.


----------

